# Pictures of my 2012 Defy Advanced 2



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

2012 Defy Advanced 2. Retail was $3050, bought it for $2595.

My review.
Giant Defy Advanced 2 Road Bike Reviews

Updated pictures with Brooks professional saddle., Black Lizard Skin bar tape which I'm really liking, Time iClic 2 pedals, Velocity Deep V rims with Ultegra hubs.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been riding a Moots Vamoots for the last 12 years or so. Still rides great but finally got the carbon bug again. My last carbon bike was a Trek 2500 in 1988. I'm 52 and have been riding high end road bikes since the late 70's.
This bike has an amazing ride. Very stiff but surprisingly comfortable. 
I'm using locally built Velocity Deep V rims with Ultegra hubs and Continental GP 400s tires in 25c. I'm a big boy and not sure I trust the stock Giant wheels. 
I also put black Lizard Skin tape on instead of the stock white Giant cork tape. Also a 46cm Bontrager bar. Plus Time iClic 2 pedals. I think I need to replace the gray ones with black.
I will probably replace the stock saddle. It's a nice one but I use a Brooks B17 on my Moots. Which would look odd on this bike so not sure what I will do.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Great looking bike.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Great looking ride!! You'll love the Lizark Skins. I had them put on both my 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1 and my 2012 rebuilt Bianchi Infinito.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

Very sharp ride.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Had a fit done today at Revolution Cycles in Solana Beach, Cali. Replaced the saddle with one that works better for me. Went on the first long ride. Really loving this bike. Very stiff yet surprisingly comfortable although not like my Moots of course. But the stiffness mean that I was able to carve fast turns on downhills with total confidence which was surprising for a new bike. It also handles very well in low speed turns. I'm really pleased with this bike and glad I selected it over the Cannondale Synapse or Specialized Roubaix. Neither of those bikes rode as well and were much more expensive. I did get a steal on this bike, $2595 instead of the $3050 retail price. Excellent frame and Giant didn't skimp on components like some other companies do sneaking in lower spec brakes etc.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice deal on a great bike!!! Congrats!


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'm loving it. I posted my review here;
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/l...giant/defy-advanced-2/prd_426267_5668crx.aspx


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Just put a Brooks Professional saddle on it. I gave up trying to find a slimmer saddle with a wide and flat rear. The Brooks doesn't look too bad after all.


----------

